# Do KN13s bottom out too?



## Helaine (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, so I have searched and read just about everything I can find about suspensions and the whole bottom-out problem. But what about the KN13s? Do they bottom out like the B14 and the others? I haven't read anything definite on that and would really like to know. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Helaine said:


> OK, so I have searched and read just about everything I can find about suspensions and the whole bottom-out problem. But what about the KN13s? Do they bottom out like the B14 and the others? I haven't read anything definite on that and would really like to know. Any thoughts? Thanks


First and foremost, let me clarify something about this whole bottoming out issue: It is possible to bottom out the factory suspension on practically any car that does not have an active suspension system (and even with active suspension it's still possible). Although bottoming out is not a good thing, it's not really the issue at hand.

The actual problem that we B chassis owners face is that lowering our cars through inexpensive/conventional means makes it _too easy_ to bottom out the dampers. If you do not plan to lower your car and/or the factory suspension system suits your needs as is, running out of travel is not a huge concern. It's only an issue for people who are planning to use shorter springs, coilovers, or whatever means to lower the ride height of the chassis.

Now back to the original question: Helaine, what are you thinking of doing to your suspension system (lowering it for looks, installing coilovers, etc)?


----------



## Helaine (Jun 16, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Now back to the original question: Helaine, what are you thinking of doing to your suspension system (lowering it for looks, installing coilovers, etc)?


Well, the stock suspension is worn out after 200,000+ miles, but most everything else is in good to great condition. Hard to believe, but it's true.

So, I need struts badly; the springs aren't much better. Ricing isn't my thing. I LOVE a car that handles well and I detest doing things badly or halfway. And I wholeheartedly agree with the idea of upgrading suspension and brakes first. I do want to lower it a little bit (inch or so) to improve handling, but I think it's important to do it right. I had originally thought (stupidly) to lower it with Sportlines and GR-2s. After doing a bunch of reading, I have seen the error of my ways and am now thinking Tein basic coilovers.

What I want to know about is: how is the KN13 chassis related to the B-series chassis? Is it at all similar, and if so, which B generation is most like the KN13? And does the KN13 have problem with bottoming? If I understand all this correctly, the B14 is the one with the least suspension travel, although all the B-series are a little short in that department. Pardon me if this has been already answered elsewhere. I did search, but didn't find the answer.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Helaine said:


> Well, the stock suspension is worn out after 200,000+ miles, but most everything else is in good to great condition. Hard to believe, but it's true.
> 
> So, I need struts badly; the springs aren't much better. Ricing isn't my thing. I LOVE a car that handles well and I detest doing things badly or halfway. And I wholeheartedly agree with the idea of upgrading suspension and brakes first. I do want to lower it a little bit (inch or so) to improve handling, but I think it's important to do it right. I had originally thought (stupidly) to lower it with Sportlines and GR-2s. After doing a bunch of reading, I have seen the error of my ways and am now thinking Tein basic coilovers.
> 
> What I want to know about is: how is the KN13 chassis related to the B-series chassis? Is it at all similar, and if so, which B generation is most like the KN13? And does the KN13 have problem with bottoming? If I understand all this correctly, the B14 is the one with the least suspension travel, although all the B-series are a little short in that department. Pardon me if this has been already answered elsewhere. I did search, but didn't find the answer.


If I remember correctly (in other words, someone check me on this), the KN13 is closely related to the B12 chassis. This does mean, however, that Tein does not have a BASICs kit for your car, and you'll have to seek other options. Fortunately, Koni has adjustable sport dampers for your car (which are very good dampers). 

I'm not sure what your options are in terms of springs though. It would be nice if you could adapt B13 Ground Controls to your car (like NPM's Project B12 Turbo), because you'll have height and spring rate adjustability. But I have not tried this myself, so I am not sure if this will work.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes the KN13 has the same suspension layout as the B12, swaybars and all. I have KN13 swaybars on my car now . 

As far as using the B13 suspension components, from what I have seen they will fit. according to the NPM write-up for the B12 project car's set-up, the B12's rear strut hat must be used on the new struts, and there is a small issue with the location of the brake hose brackets on the B13 strut housings. apparently this is not a big deal though.


----------



## Helaine (Jun 16, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Yes the KN13 has the same suspension layout as the B12, swaybars and all. I have KN13 swaybars on my car now .
> 
> As far as using the B13 suspension components, from what I have seen they will fit.


Hmmm. Good to know. I already have the GR-2s and since my stock struts are very worn out, I think I'll just put the GR-2s on with the stock springs for now while I hunt up other more desirable options.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im not sure if this can be done for the pulsar but since you will have an extra set of shocks laying around (the blown ones) you may want to look into shortend koni inserts. it may be a tad $$$ more but every time someone gets these for their car they come back with "it rides like stock but handles like a dream!"


----------

